# hello, new to hedgies!(:



## emileerosekd (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm emilee.
I got my first hedgehog Saturday, September 17, he is a 8-9 week old pinto hedgehog. I got him from a private breeder a few hours away, this is my first hedgehog, but I have tons of experience with other animals, especially reptiles & I have quite a few now aswell.  
Although I just joined a few days ago, I've kinda been lurking & researching on this very helpful forum for months, gaining a ton of info I prob wouldn't be able to find anywhere else, but as I just got my little baby only a few days ago, I am being a concerned , paranoid mommy. So if you could answer a few questions, that be awesome!
#1- his cage is a sterlite, hide, wheel etc, but the wheel is taller than the container, I found a picture of a cage setup on this site(I forgot who's picture it was though) where they seemed to have the same issue, & they cut the plastic sterlite for an opening, I was wondering how they cut the plastic lid & with what tool?
#2-although I've only had him for a few days, he hasn't eaten at all, I've offered his kibble, worms, & was going to offer fruit, but was wondering if thus would be a good idea & why he isn't eating, I understand new surroundings, cage, etc... But still.
#3-he's 8-9 weeks old & hasn't started quilling yet, (I understand that he has months to go to start before this can become an issue) but I've heard they can turn into tottally different hedgehogs after quilling, but even though he's an 'explorer' & is constantly moving , not being even able to take a decent picture of him, I love his personality, bc he's sweet, I don't want this to change, so if you could tell me ways , or even if this is true, ways to make him not change into a grumpy, mean hedgie, bc one of the reasons I purshased him & not one of his siblings is bc his sweet personality.
#4- also, I noticed when I first brought him home, he would scratch his back /side with his hind legs, not a lot, or constantly, but I guess often, I have only found one quill, & it did have the white ball @ the end..if that makes a difference, bc I heard it does. He was in wood bedding ( D before I bought him , & I asked the lady, & she said doesn't think they have mites, but I know there very well could be.... If this is the case, could someone offer their opinion of a good, not ridiculously over priced vet , in the central to area that does a good job? 
If someone could clear these questions up for me, I would really appreciate it, thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

*1) I haven't used Plastic Bins much and even when I did the CSBW fit perfectly in the tote so hopefully someone can answer a proper tool.*

*2) Are you certain your hedgehog hasn't eaten at all? Have there been no poops? If its been a few days I would recommend Syringe feeding because by now your hedgehog probably feels too icky to eat. Its normal the first or second day for them to not eat or eat very little due to stress however any past that you'll want to get them fed. Are you counting the kibble to be certain none has been eaten? Are you using a water bottle or bowl?*

*3) Some hedgehogs will change their personality completely through quilling there isn't much you can do but consistent routine and bonding with you hedgehog if quilling makes them grumpy you will still learn to appreciate and love your hedgehog for who he is. Quilling doesn't always change their personality though it may.*

*4) I cannot recommend a vet because you haven't specified where you live. Scratching can be attributed to quilling and some quill very slowly and sometimes it can drag on for weeks or more. The bulb on the end does not mean there is not mites however signs of mites as they get bad are yellowish/orange gunk and scabs on the hedgehog. They will scratch as well with mites.*


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

before i changed to c/c cages i used the sterilite bins and just left the top open to provide for more ventilation and it worked fine my boys never tried to escape. if you want to cut the top though you can use just a regular jigsaw or dremel from home depot, walmart, etc. the mites thing...it could be mites and probably not a bad idea to get her a treatment of revolution just in case and the vet visit is a great idea just to make sure all is well. i'm guessing with her age she is just quilling though and a nice warm (not hot) bath with the water only covering her legs and using aveeno oatmeal soap ran gently over her/his back can help with the itchyness and pain. you can also use vitamin e oil a couple drops in their food or on the back can also help. as far as personality...it can change after/during quilling and all you can really do is give him/her lots of attention and cuddling. you can lay him/her on your lap with a blanket (or without if he/she will allow it) which will help with bonding and just continue giving attention at night. another great way to bond with the weather being cooler is to put him/her in the pocket of a hoodie and wear it as you go about your day at home for a couple hours which helps them to get used to your smell as well as movement and sound. eating i would just watch him/her thru the day and night and if he/she is not eating by tomorrow he/she may need to be syring fed. good luck.


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

#1- You can take a drill and drill a hole large enough for a jigsaw to fit into and cut out a hole for the wheel

#2- Count the kibble and see if he really is eating. I know my hog is about the same age and she eats a TON of food every night. Well it seems like it, because she has a tiny bowl. In reality it's only about 1.5 tablespoons

#3- Not all hogs change during quilling. And baths help sooth their tenderness, so you can handle him without too much discomfort. Just be prepared that he may not act exactly the same as he grows

#4 Definitely do a check for mites. I remember reading somewhere that if you rub a black fabric on their back and look to see if any of the dandruff is moving, then they have mites. Here is a quick read on them. But beware the article is a little dated and not all the methods of treatment are still recommended.
http://hedgehogcentral.com/mites.shtml


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll mention it cause I know if one of the more experienced owner or breeders read it they'll correct it, hedgehogs may not escape for the longest time and then decide one day to attempt to.

I believe Nancy had a baby around 8 weeks escape a 13"+ High Plastic Tote, the idea is better safe then sorry hedgehogs may decide to climb at random in their lives and its best to have the top, you can cut a hole in the middle and use a mesh screen for added ventilation along with the holes on the side 

Revolution is never a bad idea as it is very hard to overdose it on hedgehogs a drop or two is all they need every three weeks until all signs are gone 

A nice wrist warm bath is fantastic as previously mentioned with the Aveeno Bath Wash and either the Oatmeal power packets or real oatmeal in a sock to help sooth the quilling


----------



## emileerosekd (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! & yes, I counted the kibble, its still the same # unfortunately :/ also, he pooped a ton the night I brought him home, the day after- not a lot. & today-none, how would I go about syrenge feeding? & I'm located in central Florida. What are the prices around for revolution? & is it really common for personality to change tottally after quilling? & the lady said she has never gave a bath before, but I will give him a bath, if its a good idea since he is that age, & if it'll break the "bond" between us , if he doesn't like it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Your hedgehog bonding takes time to develop for the most part baths are common during quilling and then as needed after that most don't like it but forgive in 24 hours 

You'll normally need a prescription from a vet for Revolution aside from Petshed.com where you can order it it ranges at about $40 in amount

Moisten his kibble and grind and smash it and use a syringe to feed it to his mouth if he is friendly it shouldn't be too difficult try going in at the sides of the mouth. Depending on how many mls you hedgie takes is how many hours between if 2ml then every two hours if 4mls then every four hours is the rule of thumb just doing this until he eats freely on his own.

Like I said quilling can change it sometimes and sometimes not and either way you will love your little guy for however he is, hopefully he will not change but even if he gets more defensive he'll still need lots of love and attention.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Last time I got revolution I think it was just under $15. Some vets will charge an office visit too but mine were nice and didn't since it was a very short visit.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Last time I got revolution I think it was just under $15.


Same here and no office visit fee either.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi, welcome to HHC! Congratulations on your new hedgie. 

Harvey is in sterylite bins and I must have lids because I also have two cats. Although lids without cats are a good idea too to prevent escapes.

When I was making his bins I read that if you want to cut the sterylite you had to heat the plastic to prevent cracks and breakage. So, I used a sodering iron. I used it outside with a box fan nearby because I figured melting plastic fumes wasn't good for me nor my animals.

So, I cut a large hole in the top with the iron, then drilled small holes around the outer edge. I sewed on a piece of screen over the hole with wire, hotglued the edges and duct taped the edges as well. I knew that Steve (the cat) would be sleeping on top of it. He's around 16 lbs, and even though the screen has stretched some, it has not torn and is still secure. The middle section (where the wheel is located) has the same screen, but I cut out the middle part so the wheel would fit. I duct taped the exposed edges of the screen to prevent fraying.

I also drilled holes about an inch apart (horizontally and vertically), from four inches from the bottom, all the way to the top. There are about 60 holes on each side and about 40 on the fronts and backs.

Hope this helps with the habitat. Best wishes!

Let me know if you have questions about the habitat or screen on the top.

Here is Harvey's photobucket album showing his cage.

http://s1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff436/Loraine_Crane/Harvey Hedgehog/


----------



## emileerosekd (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh thanks everyone so much, you guys are extremely helpful.
Although he still hasn't eaten, I had him out for about 30 mins & he popped twice & peed once, & best of all, I saw him drink some water,  I put a piece of honeydew in there for him to try, no luck yet, but hopefully success will be soon 
But at least I know that he consumed some water, he doesn't seem lethargic @ all, & his poop seems well too, so hopefully no bad signs arrive. ! crossing my fingers!
Also, thank you rainy, that was really helpful!


----------

